# mod_php and qt??

## voidzero

Ok, this is the situation: I just installed apache but need mod_php4. This is really weird, though:

```
astarte conf # emerge -p mod_php

These are the packages that I would merge, in order.

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N   ] dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.3.1-r7 to /

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/pdflib-4.0.1-r3 to /

[ebuild  N   ] app-crypt/mhash-0.8.16 to /

[ebuild    U ] x11-libs/qt-2.3.2-r1 to /

[ebuild  N   ] net-libs/libwww-5.4.0-r1 to /

[ebuild  N   ] dev-libs/libmcrypt-2.5.1-r4 to /

[ebuild  N   ] dev-php/mod_php-4.2.2-r1 to /

astarte conf #
```

I don't get why it needs pdflib, qt?? and *blackdown-jdk. I just want php?

Mark

----------

## rojaro

the answer lies within this document and if you really just want php try 

```
USE="-*" emerge dev-php/mod_php
```

 but i would use this line instead 

```
USE="-* freetype jpeg png gd mysql flash libwww xml xml2 crypt" emerge dev-php/mod_php
```

 but as i read the fine manual i just typed 

```
emerge dev-php/mod_php
```

 and it actually did 

```
USE="-* freetype jpeg png gd mysql flash libwww xml xml2 crypt" emerge dev-php/mod_php
```

 read the docs, search, then ask :)

----------

## voidzero

Yes it were my useflags indeed. Still I wonder why it asks for qt-2-something though.

----------

## rojaro

hehe :)

btw. nice frontpage on your homepage

----------

## voidzero

Ohh after my reply you changed your post  :Wink: 

Ok, My question about this:

The first code line is really obvious: it would only compile mod_php. But, your second codeline .. well I guess you just thought of that because you manually edited those use-flags? Anyway, you said:

 *rojaro wrote:*   

>  but as i read the fine manual i just typed 
> 
> ```
> emerge dev-php/mod_php
> ```
> ...

 Did you just copy the use-flags from your make.conf? (BTW why freetype for php?  :Smile: )

Thanks for your reply,

Mark

----------

## rojaro

 *vocis wrote:*   

> Ohh after my reply you changed your post ;)

 

should not be possible as i am not a moderator here ... we probably posted at the very same time ... 

 *vocis wrote:*   

> Ok, My question about this:
> 
> The first code line is really obvious: it would only compile mod_php. But, your second codeline .. well I guess you just thought of that because you manually edited those use-flags? Anyway, you said:
> 
>  *rojaro wrote:*    but as i read the fine manual i just typed 
> ...

 

well, as i said i read that document (*hint* *hint*) and edited my /etc/make.conf 

```
USE="avi berkdb crypt doc encode flash gd gdbm gpm gif gmp imlib innodb ipv6 jpeg lcms libg++ libwww mmx mpeg mysql nas ncurses oggvorbis pam perl pdf lib png python quicktime readline samba sdl slang socks5 ssl tcpd tiff truetype xml xml2 zlib x86 -3dnow -aalib -acl -afs -alsa -apm -arts -atlas -bonobo -cups -dvd -encode -esd -evo -directfb -ggi -ggz -gtk -gtk2 -gtkhtml -imap -java -kde -ldap -gnome -mikmod -motif -nls -odbc -opengl -oss -postgres -qt -qtmt -ruby -snmp -spell -sse -svga -tcltk -X -xmms -xv"
```

i also should add that i don't have X11/XFree86 installed at all as the machine is a server and i dont need any x11 stuff there.

[edit: about the freetype, well this way you can use truetype fonts with the gd lib]

----------

## voidzero

 *rojaro wrote:*   

>  *vocis wrote:*   Ohh after my reply you changed your post  
> 
> should not be possible as i am not a moderator here ... we probably posted at the very same time ... 

 

You can still edit your own post? Anyway like I said I read the use-howto but I wanted to know *your* reasons. They are clear now and I understand  :Smile:  Thank you for taking the time  :Wink: 

Mark

----------

## rojaro

no problem :)

----------

